

Ask HN: Git Hosting - weaksauce

I am on the fence about hosting my private git repos. I have used the public repos in github and it has been a pleasant experience but seems a bit pricey for what you get. Does anyone here have any experience with http://repositoryhosting.com/ for 6 bucks and unlimited projects with a limit only on the amount of data stored(1GB + $1/GB after) they drive a decent value proposition. But I am interested in the wisdom of HN.<p>As an aside: I have the capability of hosting the git repos on my linode server but I figured it was not worth the hassle of configuring all that and securing it. (I don't want to spend <i>that</i> much time thinking about source control when I could be doing something more profitable.) If it is not too much of a trouble to administer and setup I can go this route too as the server is already a sunk cost.
======
sophacles
IME git configuration on a decent host is pretty trivial. Just do it over ssh
not http. Its a little bit of effort to set up, but not really. If you want
the fancy web fontend, things are a bit different, and I can't offer
experience there.

~~~
mtrichardson
[http://scie.nti.st/2007/11/14/hosting-git-repositories-
the-e...](http://scie.nti.st/2007/11/14/hosting-git-repositories-the-easy-and-
secure-way) is what you're going to want to do... but I'd just use Github.

EDIT: Though, to be fair, we don't use Bitbucket (we're a Mercurial shop) for
our private repos. Part of that though is the need for sexy commit emails.

~~~
weaksauce
That's a solid link. Thanks! I will probably go down this path as I am not too
keen on giving my code to an outside party without guarantees of privacy. That
and I have a server that I can use for no additional cost.

------
pjhyett
What about the plans at GitHub seems pricey? (Not trying to be snarky, I'm
genuinely curious)

edit: what sort of guarantee of privacy are you expecting as well?

------
hopeless
I've just been trying out unfuddle and codebase. Looks like i'll go with
codebase for the slightly more polished ui and faster pageloads.

------
cellis
not sure if you've already checked them out, but projectlocker has free git
hosting.

